

Top Investors in High-Technology - dlrush
http://sbirsource.com/sbir/investors

======
ChuckMcM
Really its just an ad for SBIR but what ever. It is certainly a different
fundraising taxonomy going through the research grant process than through the
VC process. A number of grants that 'swing for the fences' although its not
clear that the batters are always up for it.

------
pedalpete
This post makes me think I'm confused about the interests and projects most
HNers are working on.

I suspect most people here on HN (if not the world) are interested in 'tech',
and consider it 'high-tech'. I consider tech to be consumer tech 80% of the
time. This report is looking more at Defense (Military I assume is what that
means), Space (Satelittes, Rovers, etc), Health (drugs, and hopefully some of
the tracking tech), Science (I have no idea what that means as an investment
vehicle), other (THAT's US!).

Are there many people here working in Defense, Space or Health ?

Also, as this lists the percentage of a portfolio that is invested in these
sectors, is that really the measure of who's 'top'? Don't we have to consider
how large the funds are?

~~~
dlrush
Sam Altman has recently expressed interest in seeing more 'high-tech'
submissions to YC [http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-
technologies](http://blog.samaltman.com/new-rfs-breakthrough-technologies). I
agree that defining 'high-tech' vs 'tech' is a bit ambiguous and fraught with
potential disagreement, however for the purposes here, we are talking about
companies that engage in some type of basic R&D in pursuit of the core product
development.

'Science' is a grouping used to categorize funding from the National Science
Foundation (NSF) - cross-functional, but a good enough bucket for the purposes
of the key used.

------
darkmirage
Interesting that the third highest investor In-Q-Tel is the investment arm of
the CIA.

------
rossome
Interesting. Good read.

~~~
pedalpete
Please don't comment 'good read', just upvote the article. Comments are for...
commentary, add to the discussion, ask questions, learn, etc. etc. Welcome to
HN.

